# This O&w Comes With So Much Papers, Sad I Miss It....



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone else have this similar orange one that just ended on the bay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:ONA:US:1123

I ask the seller if the bracelet was aftermarket, he replied that the whole watch cames as it is....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Never saw that one but it would've been nice. Original mail packaging too!!

I like the name of the buyer


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Robert said:


> I like the name of the buyer


Bit of a giveaway


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

I hope the buyer makes some scans of the papers available so we can all see the bounty he has received!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one but did not pay that much :blink: then again it did not have the catalouges etc. :huh:










There seems no end to the O&W legend, the old ones get more expensive as time goes on.

When I started collecting about 5 years ago, you could buy a Caribean for about Â£300-Â£350 the last one I saw recently on E-Bay was about Â£900 :cry2:

There is a Moon Orbitor on E-Bay at the moment, wonder what that will make at the finish 

Mike


----------

